# 2nd Quiz when they were young!



## David H (Sep 21, 2015)

*This is a stinker this week as it shows them when they were kids.*

*A.* *SOLVED*







*B.* *SOLVED*






*C.* *SOLVED*






*D.* *SOLVED*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Annette (Sep 21, 2015)

No idea who they are, but B has a face 'only a mother could love'


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> No idea who they are, but B has a face 'only a mother could love'



Annette you'll be surprised who it is.


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

A little help:

*A.* *actor*

*C.**Actress*


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> No idea who they are, but B has a face 'only a mother could love'





David H said:


> Annette you'll be surprised who it is.



It's John Travolta!


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2015)

Northerner said:


> It's John Travolta!



Correct Alan (doesn't even look like him.)


----------



## trophywench (Sep 21, 2015)

is A John Wayne?

And I want D to be Shirley Bassey but the photo looks too modern - plus it wouldn't have been colour !


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2015)

trophywench said:


> is A John Wayne?
> 
> And I want D to be Shirley Bassey but the photo looks too modern - plus it wouldn't have been colour !



Both wrong I'm afraid, but keep trying.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 21, 2015)

D is Beyoncé


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2015)

Redkite said:


> D is Beyoncé



Wow Well done Redkite (I had clues lined up for tomorrow)


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

*A.* *Clue:* He had a falcon in 1977 and he did a runner in 1982.

*C.* *Clue:* She always had her trusty steed, in 2013 she appeared in Dr Who.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 21, 2015)

A is Harrison Ford


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> A is Harrison Ford



Wondering when you'd show up (Meant in a nice way) - Well done Matt

He had a Millennium Falcon in Star Wars in '77
He starred in Blade Runner in '82


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 21, 2015)

C Diana Rigg

Struggled without the clues


----------



## David H (Sep 22, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> C Diana Rigg
> 
> Struggled without the clues



Well done Matt.

John Steed in the Avengers

She starred in 'The Crimson Horror' (Dr. Who) and another bit of useless information she also appeared in The Game of Thrones'


----------

